# The dump truck



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Starting building a dump truck*

Next days I will start with making a dump truck. 
I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.

Please let me know.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


Got to be on this truck ride, thank you Dutchy for the blog….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


I would sure enjoy a blog on this.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


I would enjoy a blog. I always like your blogs.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


Here we go again, hang on to your hats folks. It's gonna be another enjoyable ride !


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


*Well Jan, that's four [4] very positive responses to your question…. *
BUT of course I would have expected the answer to be a resounding YES…
Sir, the detail in the notes and all the top photos, just speaks volumes for your craftsmanship, thank you…


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


Count me in Dutchy! I enjoy the wooden 'Toys'.


----------



## JobK (Jan 11, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


Dat willen we zien !!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


*Clear.*


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


I enjoy all your blogs.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


You bet I always read your blogs, thanks in advance.
Dee


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


LOL Please! please! please!
Dump Trucks are cool!!!
I'm going to need a truck shortly, 
I picked up the water well driller plans on sale so a truck will be next for me.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


I always following your blogs! Bring on the dump truck!


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Starting building a dump truck*
> 
> Next days I will start with making a dump truck.
> I consider making a blog about the building process as I get at least six (from different people ) requests for doing that.
> ...


;-)


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Leaf springs*

I had to made groves from 0,7 mm wide in the springs. I don't have tools to do this and that's why I made the springs out of more pieces. I also wanted black springs and therefor I used european oak. Ebonizing european oak is easy because it contains a lot of tannic acid.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Leaf springs*
> 
> I had to made groves from 0,7 mm wide in the springs. I don't have tools to do this and that's why I made the springs out of more pieces. I also wanted black springs and therefor I used european oak. Ebonizing european oak is easy because it contains a lot of tannic acid.


You are NOT making toy; You are making precision miniature!

Will be fantastic, but way too much work I it!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Leaf springs*
> 
> I had to made groves from 0,7 mm wide in the springs. I don't have tools to do this and that's why I made the springs out of more pieces. I also wanted black springs and therefor I used european oak. Ebonizing european oak is easy because it contains a lot of tannic acid.


*Very clever, *I was trying to work out how you were going to bend them….top job Dutchy…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Leaf springs*
> 
> I had to made groves from 0,7 mm wide in the springs. I don't have tools to do this and that's why I made the springs out of more pieces. I also wanted black springs and therefor I used european oak. Ebonizing european oak is easy because it contains a lot of tannic acid.


Nice.
This has more details than the logging truck I was looking at.
No springs and drive gear on it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Leaf springs*
> 
> I had to made groves from 0,7 mm wide in the springs. I don't have tools to do this and that's why I made the springs out of more pieces. I also wanted black springs and therefor I used european oak. Ebonizing european oak is easy because it contains a lot of tannic acid.


Very interesting Jan. I have long wanted to make some wooden functioning transverse leaf springs, but first I have to find a suitable project for them. Yours look very realistic and it was good thinking to use oak for it's ebonizing qualities. I have been wondering how they would work for some kind of a press.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Axis*

To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


Great jig; I do have trouble getting long holes truly square, with what they are supposed to align to.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


*I like the jig Dutchy, *I usually clamp the timber in an engineers vee block on the drill press table….
You idea is so much simplier, thank you….


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


Very simple, effective and repetitive jig Dutchy. I'll need to borrow that idea for sure. You would be wise to have a backer where the drill bit comes through so there is little or no tear out from the drilling process.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


Thanks all.

*Crowie*: As said before the jig isn't my idea. I saw it here at LJ.

*Roger*: I'm drilling from both sides. First with 8 mm and then with 8,5mm. Besides it is drilled in endgrain wood, what means that there would be (almost) no tear out.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


More great work and very inspirational. Thanks Dutchy!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


Looks like this is going to be a fun project for sure!
Didn't realize these plans would have springs,and looks like a drive shaft in the plans now that's cool.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


I like your jig Jan and also your logic of centering the hole by sanding after drilling.

I have been making long wood hinges for my boxes with a hole all the way through the length (about 8" long). Impossible to drill through (for me at least) so I route a half hole in to long pieces and then glue them together. The glue joint is almost totally invisible providing that each inside half is made perfectly flat before routing. I do that on a sanding board. The grain is well matched by rip cutting the two lengths from one piece and then gluing them back together in the same orientation.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


Thanks for your comments.
*
Mike* I had a nice conversation with Bruce AKA htl over drilling long holes. I think very interesting. You can fine it here


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


Jan, I forgot to mention that after gluing up my hinges that I turn them round on the lathe afterward.

I found Bruce's technique interesting, but I think I still prefer my own method as I can make any size hole I want with the router and it is very fast and the whole job of sawing, flattening, routing, gluing and turning goes quite fast even though it involves so many different operations. One advantage is that I can make a piece almost a meter long if I want and then cut several 20cm hinges or dowel lengths from that one long piece. I think that can be very effective and also very accurate.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


You blatant cheat in centering is brilliant. I still envy your sanding disc techniques/expertise.. Please tell me you use jigs but have hidden them..


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Axis*
> 
> To make the axis holes fully parallel I made a new jig. I had seen this jig here at LJ but can't remember where. Sorry! My own conceived jig was much more time consuming. I make the hole 8,5mm over the full length. This makes that the 8mm. dowel can turn in the axis.


Alex the only jig I use is the one on picture 2,3,4 and 5. I put a long dowel from about 40 cm through the axel hole. Than it is easy to hold this dowel parallel to the disk. The wood with remains besides the hole is about 3-5 mm. For me this is easy to estimate. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rear spring mount*

All small parts to make. One is the spring mount.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear spring mount*
> 
> All small parts to make. One is the spring mount.


What do you stick you pattern to the timber please Dutchy and how easily does it come off….thank you


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear spring mount*
> 
> All small parts to make. One is the spring mount.


Sometimes a glue stick and sometimes spray glue. Both of cheap quality. It does unfortunately not easely come off, For small parts I use mostly the stick and for removing I use the disksander. For large parts I use spray glue and remove it with thinner.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear spring mount*
> 
> All small parts to make. One is the spring mount.


Nice miniature work Jan. Except for marquetry work I usually use stick glue too. It comes off very easy without the sticky mess left by spray glue.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rear wheel mount *

Without introduction.














































+














































+














































+













































+


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel mount *
> 
> Without introduction.
> 
> ...


*One great how to!!!*
Looks like a very interesting build.
All those odd shapes has really made it a ball to clamp me thinks.
Never fail to find a tip that will make my next parts work better.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel mount *
> 
> Without introduction.
> 
> ...


Making models, not toys!

Great work and a WHOLE LOT OF IT!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel mount *
> 
> Without introduction.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this one finished with pictures of that rear suspension mounted.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel mount *
> 
> Without introduction.
> 
> ...


It's a shame they'll be hide behind some pretty wheels.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel mount *
> 
> Without introduction.
> 
> ...


*Now that's a top tutorial, *thank you Dutchy…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Rear wheel mount *
> 
> Without introduction.
> 
> ...


Top work Jan!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*The frame*

Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.














































+













































+













































+


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Great craftsmanship there Dutchy - it's coming along very nicely.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Well it didn't take you long to start finding errors in this one too.

But I'm sure it'll be fantastic when you're done anyway


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Hi Dutchy Looking good, they just put those errors in there to keep you on your toes??
Ya think? Looks great as always.
Dee


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


That is looking good. They also have the springs in upside down. I think that is lack of knowledge on the people drawing up the plans. That is a Hendrickson Spring walking beam style suspension. It is made for off road and heavy duty applications. The ends of the springs should have mounts on the frame and the walking beam mounted to the center of the spring.

http://suspensiontool.hendrickson-intl.com/default.aspx

select straight truck, dump, tandem, 46,000 and it will give you a picture of the suspension you have.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


That's one long frame.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, you guys know your stuff!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Thanks all for comments.

*Bruce* I,m glad @#%$#& with your information! Although I am no expert in this field I sould have seen that it was wrong. I didn't. Now I know it is wrong my brains will trying to find a solution. That will be hard because the springs are part of the construction stability. When I change it the stability is gone.
*
Thomas* As you can see when you read above I didn't know my stuff.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that is why the plans are the way they are. T&J couldn't figure out how to do it so they took the easy way out.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Well Dutchy this opens a whole new can of worms, and I thank Bruce for this info, I did go to the Hendrickson site and for sure he is spot on.
Not sure what you are going to do about it , If it was my project I would continue on with the plans and if you have anyone visiting to inspect the suspension on your project you can tell them the plans were incorrect .
wonder what Toys and Joys will have to say about it?
I thank Bruce for pointing this out. 
Dee


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


I had a feeling this didn't look logical but really hadn't looked that close, but once you see the real thing it all come together me thinks?

How about turning spring over having two mounting points to frame.
Have a pivot point at bottom of spring.
Now wheels will roll over rocks independently cool.
This is the way it works on the real dump trucks.

Now you'll have the only one that really works right, till I build mine that is . lol
Don't you love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


I like it that you guys are thinking about solving the spring problem. Among other things is that one of the things is what LJ make so convenient and supportive. *Thanks guys!!*

Today I made the decision for this truck not to change it. If the truck is finished it is almost to see. It is unfortunate but I can live it. There are more important things in this life.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


You could change it over to the more modern rubber suspension but still needs the be mounted the same.










Tried to delete but it wouldn't let me.
I should have figured you were way ahead of us on the build.
It's a model and the springs won't be seen much behind the wheels any way.
Still will be cool when you turn it over and see all the workings under neath.

Keep up the great work it's going to be one really nice truck!!!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Dutchy
I agree I would stay with the way T&J has it. To change would probably require changing height of front suspension also. The only person knowing will be you.
I am looking seriously at the T&J garbage truck plans. Just need to finally pull the trigger and order them.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Bruce,
When you order the garbage truck plans and you have made the truck you probably are addicted and caught in the nets of T&J. They like fishing


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Wiswood2 has a great shot of the under side of his truck.
IT really looks great.
When you start adding springs and drive shafts your no longer making toys. lol

Hope you don't mind me showing it Wiswood2.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92250


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Git er done Dutchy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Looks great Jan and I don't think anyone but you (and we who read your blog) will know about that extra piece of wood you added.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Dutchy, after all it is a TIP truck… When it tips over… the springs will be the right way up. 
The only unfortunate thing about this is that YOU know… Probably no one else would ever notice. I understand your feelings as a lot of my models have mistakes that stick out, like dogs testicles to me, yet no one else have picked them up.
Take comfort that you have again done a great job.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The frame*
> 
> Today I was busy with the frame. Unfortunately, I also discovered the first error in the drawing. See pictures below.
> 
> ...


In the meantime I know that on modern trucks this way of spring mounting is more applied


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Apology*

I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.

















































  








*Thanks for watching.*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


I have done that also. Sometimes we just don't see it a clear as we should…... but never the less, they always seem to come together… 
nice to see you are human after all .


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


Everyone errors but not everyone fesses up when they see the error is there's 
Way to go Capt.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


The mark of excellence is being to overcome the errors and still come out nice!

You are building models; not toys.

How many hours are going to be in it?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


Dutchy I'm glad you figured out what was going on.
I'm having the same problem with the drilling rig and had to sit down with my wife's colored pencils and color code the prints to help get it all straight in my mind.
Makes it much easier to see things at a glance where they go in all the different views.
Will also be adding notes telling what page some diagrams are when not on the page needed.
There's 9 pages for this project so things are all over the place.
Sorry not the best picture but you get the idea.
Happy modeling. {Toy Building} lol


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


Dutchy what are the little dowels on the end of the springs supposed to be???

I just looked at the picture again is it to limit the wheel movement as it pivets?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*Brian* I'm glad you count me as a human 

*rJR* Yes indeed I make models and I never count my hours. When I would do counting my hours I'm afraid I never would building anymore one model..

*Bruce* the dowels are bumbers


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


You have the patience of a saint!

I bet that if you counted the hours, you'd be making about $1.13 per hour. That's usually how it is when we're doing something we like !


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


I just sold two doll houses I built last winter, didn't get enough to pay for the materials.
I must add that"s not why I built them and if you building to sell there are faster and cheap ways I could have built them.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


Half the fun of building projects is solving the problems that crop up. It tests our reasoning power and also contributes to our creativity. You seem to always come up with good solutions when that happens to you Jan.

I am always glad to hear that folks are building for pleasure and not worried about the time expended. It is a refreshing change from our working lives when we are always worried about productivity and money.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


Back in the 1980 I had a small two man cabinet shop and had the joy of building some really nice things, but and it's a big but it really started to suck the joy out of wood working when they over load you with work or not enough time to get it done.
When I closed the shop it was ten years before I did any wood work just for the joy of it.

That's where this model building comes in.
It's really got me back to looking forward to getting in the shop and building again.
Sorry Dutchy I'll shut up now. LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever made anything that didn't have some sort of something happen


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy for all you detailed explanations…..you are certainly a thinking clever craftsman sir..


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


I've made over a dozen T&J models, sometimes multiple copies of each. This truck has been the most challenging. The instructions are the poorest I've encountered. Like you I find parts well described but absolutely no description of how they fit on the model. There are also errors in the measurements. That's why I value contributions such as yours that help find my way. Thank you.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


NO APOLOGY NEEEDED….. we all struggle to understand things sometimes ….NO WORRIES Dutchy :<))


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Apology*
> 
> I hope the pictures below will make the title apology clear.
> 
> ...


So much detail! This is all very interesting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Frame continuation*

Provisionally the last blog about the frame and its parts. The round parts have to wait till I will start with the lathe work.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Frame continuation*
> 
> Provisionally the last blog about the frame and its parts. The round parts have to wait till I will start with the lathe work.


I had seen the drop down axle in another build and wondered if it worked or was glued in place, now I know.
Love the details!!!
Thank you, Thank you very much!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Frame continuation*
> 
> Provisionally the last blog about the frame and its parts. The round parts have to wait till I will start with the lathe work.


So much fun seeing this all come together so nicely.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Frame continuation*
> 
> Provisionally the last blog about the frame and its parts. The round parts have to wait till I will start with the lathe work.


Again sir, you level of detail in the photos & notes is superb, thank you


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seats*

Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats*
> 
> Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


It's called "Multi-tasking" Dutchy… and you seem to be a wiz at it !


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats*
> 
> Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


Looking good!
I don't know what it is but I really like working in the cab, the seats and leavers.
And like you there's always more than one thing going on at any time in the build.
I think that's half the fun as *JoeinGa said Multi-tasking*, it can get quite interesting trying to keep it all straight.
Does your truck also have you building an engine now that's cool.
Hope you'll give us a look at that.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats*
> 
> Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


AS realistic as that is going to be; we will expect it to run!

NICE! BUT-too much work; will be a display model, not a playable toy!

I can see it setting at a dealers in a showcase!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats*
> 
> Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


Nice, they look like leather.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats*
> 
> Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


Thanks all.

The engine *Bruce* looks like a wooden block.
Yes *rjR* it's a model.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats*
> 
> Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


Dutchy that's a shame I was hoping for carburetors,air filters,spark plugs,and,and. 
That comes with the $75 plans. lol
I was looking at one of the cheaper or older T&J truck plans and they don't have the leaf springs or motor *block* a much simpler build but still nice I should add.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats*
> 
> Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


*Bruce* I made the logging truck. And with a littel brainwork you could use this plan also for your drilling station.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats*
> 
> Sometimes it may look that I'm working on one piece of the the truck. But factual mostly I'm working on more parts at the same time. And this means that I made the seats at the time the glue of the engine was drying.


It looks simple but so good, though I know how much time & effort you put in Dutchy, well done….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Grill*

The grill is made and glued to the engine.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill*
> 
> The grill is made and glued to the engine.


Still very nice!

What will the total hour count be?


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill*
> 
> The grill is made and glued to the engine.


Looking very good Dutchy. Which CA glue do you find most useful thin, or perhaps medium viscosity?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill*
> 
> The grill is made and glued to the engine.


Came out great Jan.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill*
> 
> The grill is made and glued to the engine.


*rjR* I don,t count the hours. Counting the hours would take to much time. 
For the grill I used very thin and very cheap glue *Ron*. A 3 gram tube for 36 euro cent ( Euro 0,36), about 40 dollar cents.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill*
> 
> The grill is made and glued to the engine.


Looking great dutchy
Grills are one of those things to put some time in cause they really make or break the trucks looks and your is looking out standing.

And I see what you meant by engine, I had it in my head you were talking about the gas engine and you were telling us about what the English call the bonnet or cover for the engine.
I'll bet that"s what it's called on the plans right? *engine*


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill*
> 
> The grill is made and glued to the engine.


*Yes Bruce you are wright:*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Grill*
> 
> The grill is made and glued to the engine.


I've been slicing the bottom of hardwood decking to make a grill but nothing as good looking as yours Dutchy….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*"Engine" and fenders*

The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.














































x













































x













































x


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *"Engine" and fenders*
> 
> The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.
> 
> ...


Very clever, you are a real problem solver Dutchy.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *"Engine" and fenders*
> 
> The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.
> 
> ...


I wanted to applause when I saw the last picture. Excellent result.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *"Engine" and fenders*
> 
> The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.
> 
> ...





> I wanted to applause when I saw the last picture. Excellent result.
> 
> - stefang


And I too…very well done sir….


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *"Engine" and fenders*
> 
> The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.
> 
> ...


Still becoming a model.

Nice; but, a tremendous amount of work!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *"Engine" and fenders*
> 
> The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.
> 
> ...


Love the way the grill turned out and when the wheel wells are added it's going to really be worth of applause for sure.

ralbuck I was thinking about that today.
As you can see from Dutchys work.
He's put more effort in the two wheel wells and grill than most people put in building a toy but man o man what a nice *MAN*LY toy he will have when it's done.

It's all in what you want.
Do you want something to play in the dirt. [which is fine I should add]
Or do you want something out of the ordinary, some thing to be proud of for many years to come.

O and by the way great work Dutchy!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *"Engine" and fenders*
> 
> The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*rjR* Do you have trouble with the time I'm putting in? For me it's a way of relaxation. After many years I finally no longer have to look at the clock and it feels fantastic. When the truck is finised it's placed in a showcase next or maybe behind the other models and I love building and looking at them, so I agree with what *htl AKA Bruce*. said.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *"Engine" and fenders*
> 
> The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.
> 
> ...


I am watching your blog with interest and love how you solve the construction details .
Such fine work and the end result should look fantastic .
You are right about relaxing and ignoring the clock ,I have let the clock battery run out and don't plan on replacing it as I also don't care anymore about the time spent in the shop other then it makes me feel good most of the time.

Klaus


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *"Engine" and fenders*
> 
> The engine is only one piece of wood. Not that much work. The fenders however is a different story as you can see below.
> 
> ...


*Klaus* I like to know you are watching my blog. I motivates me to go on.

BTW I have been the whole day in the shop. I was forgotten to look at the clock


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Dash*

See pictures below.














































x


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Dash*
> 
> See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Dutch it's a great how to.
I don't really under stand this dash board, it's not your fault, I've never seen the inside of these big rigs so it just looks kind of strange to me?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Dash*
> 
> See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Keep on trucking like they say you are making good progress slow but sure and it's a pleasure to watch your patience !

Klaus


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Dash*
> 
> See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce and Klaus.

*Bruce:*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Dash*
> 
> See pictures below.
> 
> ...


YEP, LOOKS THE REAL DEAL SIR….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Dash*
> 
> See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Now I see how it works, thanks Dutchy.
I would guess being in a truck all day you would want all your stuff close and in reach.
I can see now that it would pay to check out the real thing before we start our builds to be able to add and under stand what's going on.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Dash*
> 
> See pictures below.
> 
> ...


Well done Jan. That dash in your photo looks pretty luxurious for a truck. Times have changed!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cabin*

(Sorry for the bad quality pictures)

The cabin is made out of oak.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


You do realize that with all these pieces, you're soon gonna have to build a construction yard, with a maintenance shop, and some loading docks to park all this stuff in !

Too Cool !


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


Looking good.


----------



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


Dutchy 
Very nice as always going to be another beauty, I can't believe how much you accomplish each blog. 
outstanding work.
D


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


Just amazing! You have a great eye for detail.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


Coming long very well!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


Thanks all for interest, it makes me enjoying making this blog.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


Great work.
Just love the steering wheel how to and the wheel it self!
Coming along nicely, and it will sit well with the rest of your collection.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


All the extra photos and notes really heap understand just how much work you put into making every part of of this project…*THANK YOU DUTCHY*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


Great to see it coming together so nicely. Also very nice work with your new fret saw.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> (Sorry for the bad quality pictures)
> 
> The cabin is made out of oak.


So many, one piece at a time, and so intricately detailed. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Fenders again*

Before I glued the fenders to the engine there was, as you can see on the pictures below, some more preparatory work to do


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders again*
> 
> Before I glued the fenders to the engine there was, as you can see on the pictures below, some more preparatory work to do


Thank you for you attention to detail Dutchy….much appreciated


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders again*
> 
> Before I glued the fenders to the engine there was, as you can see on the pictures below, some more preparatory work to do


Nice work!!!
Love the trim on the fenders will really help set your *model* apart.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Fenders again*
> 
> Before I glued the fenders to the engine there was, as you can see on the pictures below, some more preparatory work to do


This is such a great blog seeing all those small components being combined to produce different parts to such precision. It is a great example of how a successful project is made up of many successful sub-projects, all of which require the same level of skill and attention to details.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Box side panel*

Below pictures of making both (L&R) box side panels.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel*
> 
> Below pictures of making both (L&R) box side panels.


I kept trying to figure out why the 45 decree boards then If I looked hard enough I saw the bottom trim used a 45 well du that answered that. lol
Great step by step how to Dutchy!!!
Wish I could get back in the shop* I WANT TO BUILD A TRUCK*. LOL


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel*
> 
> Below pictures of making both (L&R) box side panels.


You are one very special craftsman Dutchy….wow!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel*
> 
> Below pictures of making both (L&R) box side panels.


Good work as usual Jan. I also had to look twice to see how the angled ends were used on the long rail. It always amazes me how difficult it is for many of us to see important details, and how others seem to pick up on them so easily.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Dump box top rail*

Below the pictures from making the toprail. The pictures are not great. Sorry for that. From now on I will try to make better ones. Making the top rail is a easy part of the truck, but placed to make a complete overview. And besides it showes very well my way of working. Always starting with bigger pieces. Than the small ones glued to it and sawing and sanding it after it is glued and not before.














































x














































x


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Dump box top rail*
> 
> Below the pictures from making the toprail. The pictures are not great. Sorry for that. From now on I will try to make better ones. Making the top rail is a easy part of the truck, but placed to make a complete overview. And besides it showes very well my way of working. Always starting with bigger pieces. Than the small ones glued to it and sawing and sanding it after it is glued and not before.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dutchy….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Dump box top rail*
> 
> Below the pictures from making the toprail. The pictures are not great. Sorry for that. From now on I will try to make better ones. Making the top rail is a easy part of the truck, but placed to make a complete overview. And besides it showes very well my way of working. Always starting with bigger pieces. Than the small ones glued to it and sawing and sanding it after it is glued and not before.
> 
> ...


Getting there.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Dump box rear trim*

See pictures.














































x


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Dump box rear trim*
> 
> See pictures.
> 
> ...


Great how to!
like the sand paper spacer idea, will help hold it in place as it is driller.
It really helps when you show the plans as at the top to see what your working on. Thanks


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Dump box rear trim*
> 
> See pictures.
> 
> ...


It really helps when you show the plans as at the top to see what your working on.

Thanks for this hint


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Dump box rear trim*
> 
> See pictures.
> 
> ...


Most of the time it's not needed but when you get down deep into somethings it really helps.
Like this hing if not for the plans I wouldn't have noticed the hing went in a slot.
Like all things with these plans *you really have to study them* to get all the facts.
But I must say that's half the fun of these plans you have to work at it.

Some times I think it might be helpful to show the finished picture of the part you are doing first then show how it's done.

Us model makers know where you're going but some one coming in for a first look would be last and leave before they get a chance to see the fine finish.
Just my humble $.02


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Dump box rear trim*
> 
> See pictures.
> 
> ...


So many little bits to be made and they must be done just right….good you're on the job Dutchy…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Dump box rear trim*
> 
> See pictures.
> 
> ...


I think that with a good scroll saw your cuts on the smaller pieces would be smooth enough so you could avoid sanding Jan. I'm just trying to tempt you into buying a good scroll saw.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cylinder box*

I made two times this box. The first ended up in the trash. The pictures are used are from the first and the second, but the creative process is hopefully clear.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder box*
> 
> I made two times this box. The first ended up in the trash. The pictures are used are from the first and the second, but the creative process is hopefully clear.


Nice work dutchy!!!
Every one has a different ways of doing things and has different tools to work with, for me if the plans have one long straight edge I like to cut the plans on the line and glue the pattern to the long straight edge then if there are any good corners I can cut them with my sliding table on my small table saw.
When I'm saying this I mean for the bigger parts not some of the little tiny stuff. lol

I should add that I use skill saw blades on my table saw with very thin blades. I get a very clean and smooth cut..

Love all your how tos your really into it today and thanks!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder box*
> 
> I made two times this box. The first ended up in the trash. The pictures are used are from the first and the second, but the creative process is hopefully clear.


Bruce you are right by saying that every one has different ways of doing things. You may have noriced that I,m only using my table saw as a bench. I use almost always the bandsaw and have a very heavy sander. And bisides I get the sandpaper for free. The broken industriel ones from 1300×1800mm 80 grit. From this piece I can make 6 disk pieces.

BTW: Can I tempt you to also make how to?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder box*
> 
> I made two times this box. The first ended up in the trash. The pictures are used are from the first and the second, but the creative process is hopefully clear.


That's part of it I have a very small disk sander so sanding the long stuff just doesn't work for me.
Many times I make comments more for other readers than for you and hope you don't mind.
If I remember right you have one out standing table saw but really not to good for the very small parts.
The sander is much safer and you can sneak up on a line a lot easier.
I've been noticing you using your band saw in a lot of places where I use the table saw.
I really haven't used my band saw much but am starting to keep it in mind for use more often.
I think I need to get a better blade with a finer tooth for the small stuff.

I started making some how toes but quit using my apple computer which made it easy to put comments in the pictures like you do.
Since I've switched back over to a windows computer I haven't yet found a program to easily add these comments.
The paint program is garbage for this.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder box*
> 
> I made two times this box. The first ended up in the trash. The pictures are used are from the first and the second, but the creative process is hopefully clear.


Good progress


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder box*
> 
> I made two times this box. The first ended up in the trash. The pictures are used are from the first and the second, but the creative process is hopefully clear.


This is a very interesting post. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder box*
> 
> I made two times this box. The first ended up in the trash. The pictures are used are from the first and the second, but the creative process is hopefully clear.


Top job sir….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder box*
> 
> I made two times this box. The first ended up in the trash. The pictures are used are from the first and the second, but the creative process is hopefully clear.


Nice.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*The dump box tailgate*

Making the box is almost done. Below you can see making of the backside.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The dump box tailgate*
> 
> Making the box is almost done. Below you can see making of the backside.


Man your on it today. YAHOO!!!
Great work!

Vibrating drill???
Going to do a search on that. lol


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *The dump box tailgate*
> 
> Making the box is almost done. Below you can see making of the backside.


Bruce now it is done for today. I,m almost going to bed.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The dump box tailgate*
> 
> Making the box is almost done. Below you can see making of the backside.


I may need a nap after studying all your posts. lol


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *The dump box tailgate*
> 
> Making the box is almost done. Below you can see making of the backside.


That big disc sander sure gets a work out… I've sanded the tips of my fingers on mine with small parts…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *The dump box tailgate*
> 
> Making the box is almost done. Below you can see making of the backside.


Nice, I like the contrasting woods, they go together very well.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Box side panel again*

Still goeing on and again a blog about the side panel.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel again*
> 
> Still goeing on and again a blog about the side panel.


I was just over at your Peter build blog looking for ideas and was just thinking I hope he posts some more tip and wala there they are. lol

I need to get some sanding disks for my Shop Smith, it has a 10-12" disk which beat my little one now.
I bought some rubber bands so I could clamp like that, where did I put them things.
Looking good and your coming right along.
Thanks for all these great posts.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel again*
> 
> Still goeing on and again a blog about the side panel.


Trucking along just nice and steady and I am watching still and learning something with every entry you post .

Klaus


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel again*
> 
> Still goeing on and again a blog about the side panel.


*Bruce *I have got my rubber bands from the postman. Making a big disk on your SS seems no problem to me. You will have a great benefit from it.

*Klaus *To get this reply from such a great craftsman you are makes my happy. I admire your skills.
Sometimes when I post a entry I,m asking myself if it isn't a bit exaggerated to post it. Some of the blogs are absolutely not about difficult woodworking.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel again*
> 
> Still goeing on and again a blog about the side panel.


Dutchy don't sell yourself short…sir, you are definitely in the master craftsman category…

Your know how, your patience, use machinery use, the notes and the photos sir are superb


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel again*
> 
> Still goeing on and again a blog about the side panel.


As crowie said some things we think ever one should know but to others it's some things they have not been exposed to and just a picture opens the mind to new ideas and ways of doing things.
There's a hundred ways to do any thing alot depends on what tools we have to work with.
Thats why this site is so great, it opens the mind to new things.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Box side panel again*
> 
> Still goeing on and again a blog about the side panel.


Nice work Jan. As you can see, I am slowly catching up with your projects. Better late than never!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Building the box together*

Almost all parts for the dump box are ready and they could be glued together. It looks simply but you have to be critical doing this process.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the box together*
> 
> Almost all parts for the dump box are ready and they could be glued together. It looks simply but you have to be critical doing this process.


Looking good!!!
I need to start using wedges there's so many places things would go so much easier.
I think it's one of those things,
have the wedges ready cause once you get started building I just don't want to stop..
*and make no stinking wedges*' LOL
Plus love the rubber bands!!!
I guess it takes a different mind set that I'm still learning.
It doesn't take much presser to hold the wood for gluing, them big old clamps just get in the way for many jobs.

Great post and tips.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the box together*
> 
> Almost all parts for the dump box are ready and they could be glued together. It looks simply but you have to be critical doing this process.


*Bruce* I have to admit that making the wedges was a lot of work and hard to decide to do it '<)


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the box together*
> 
> Almost all parts for the dump box are ready and they could be glued together. It looks simply but you have to be critical doing this process.


The tray looks great Dutchy…. you certainly do a good job on every step of your projects sir….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the box together*
> 
> Almost all parts for the dump box are ready and they could be glued together. It looks simply but you have to be critical doing this process.


Thanks crowie.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Building the box together*
> 
> Almost all parts for the dump box are ready and they could be glued together. It looks simply but you have to be critical doing this process.


Good stuff Jan. It's coming together very nicely.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cylinder*

Making the cylinder was one of the most challenging. He is made out of three parts. I wanted that when the cylinder is in stretched position the box would stay in position, Therefore it should be have a tight fitting. I hope you can understand how this was done.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder*
> 
> Making the cylinder was one of the most challenging. He is made out of three parts. I wanted that when the cylinder is in stretched position the box would stay in position, Therefore it should be have a tight fitting. I hope you can understand how this was done.


Good job. I have a problem with a single stage cylinder haven't tried a dual stage.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder*
> 
> Making the cylinder was one of the most challenging. He is made out of three parts. I wanted that when the cylinder is in stretched position the box would stay in position, Therefore it should be have a tight fitting. I hope you can understand how this was done.


You are making a very realistic model!

Way past my patience and skill levels!

Should be in a glass case and displayed when you are finished!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder*
> 
> Making the cylinder was one of the most challenging. He is made out of three parts. I wanted that when the cylinder is in stretched position the box would stay in position, Therefore it should be have a tight fitting. I hope you can understand how this was done.


Out standing!!!!!!!!!!!
That really looks great.
Did you put an o ring in, I still need to try that.
I need to start playing with the SS as a lathe it's been years since I've turned any thing.
These tips are on another level!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder*
> 
> Making the cylinder was one of the most challenging. He is made out of three parts. I wanted that when the cylinder is in stretched position the box would stay in position, Therefore it should be have a tight fitting. I hope you can understand how this was done.


Thanks all,

*rjR* It will be indeed displayed in a case with glass doors.

*Bruce* I did not put a ring in this time. The ring would be to small. Besides that it is much easier to keep the box in upper position than the boom of hydraulic crane. To make it stay in position the upper cylinder has a very tied fitting at the backside. In the mid cylinder there is a nick in the backside so you can clamp it together.And there are also two bulges on it. When you put the mid cylinder in the bottom cylinder there will be pressure and sliding will go stiff. I hope this makes clear how it is done.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder*
> 
> Making the cylinder was one of the most challenging. He is made out of three parts. I wanted that when the cylinder is in stretched position the box would stay in position, Therefore it should be have a tight fitting. I hope you can understand how this was done.


Very interesting.
Well need to think on this and go over the pictures ten more times then it will sink in this feeble mind of mine. lol
Love the way your making the cylinders comes out much better than mine, but not having a working lathe just have to do it another way.
But the SS will be lathe functional soon.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cylinder*
> 
> Making the cylinder was one of the most challenging. He is made out of three parts. I wanted that when the cylinder is in stretched position the box would stay in position, Therefore it should be have a tight fitting. I hope you can understand how this was done.


Nice tight fit Jan. Looks great too.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Air vent*

A small piece with a lot of work. But that's normal


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Air vent*
> 
> A small piece with a lot of work. But that's normal


Nicely done!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Air vent*
> 
> A small piece with a lot of work. But that's normal


This small project would make one cool looking mirror me thinks.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Air vent*
> 
> A small piece with a lot of work. But that's normal


Every time I open a part of this blog Dutchy I am just in awe of the detailed notes & photos, thank you sir…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Air vent*
> 
> A small piece with a lot of work. But that's normal


I'm with you on that crowie, just can't wait for the next tip to help my building.
It's sure helped me take my model building up a notch.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Air vent*
> 
> A small piece with a lot of work. But that's normal


Nice result.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mirrors*

Again a time consuming part.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Mirrors*
> 
> Again a time consuming part.


Man get them angles right and you have. 
Nicely done.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Mirrors*
> 
> Again a time consuming part.


Now I was truly expecting that you'd have added some actual plastic mirror to the timber, but still top job sir…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Mirrors*
> 
> Again a time consuming part.


Crowie got to stick with the wood, it's the true art form. lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Mirrors*
> 
> Again a time consuming part.


Looks good, very detailed.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

* Roof lights*

Smaller than small. I always start with bigger parts with I make smaller and smaller and …........


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> * Roof lights*
> 
> Smaller than small. I always start with bigger parts with I make smaller and smaller and …........


It looks great!!!
Coming together nicely.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> * Roof lights*
> 
> Smaller than small. I always start with bigger parts with I make smaller and smaller and …........


WOW Dutchy, I'm going to try to remember this "trick of the trade" by my master class teacher….
They are excellent sir….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> * Roof lights*
> 
> Smaller than small. I always start with bigger parts with I make smaller and smaller and …........


Its really interesting to see how you work these small parts Jan. Very creative.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> * Roof lights*
> 
> Smaller than small. I always start with bigger parts with I make smaller and smaller and …........


Thanks Mike. I saw you have comment a lot of my blogs about the dump truck. Again thanks for your input. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Handrail*

Again another small part.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


Way cool work.
Loving that drill of yours.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


Wow, looks like there was a real opportunity to sand your finger down too. (-;
Why are some areas on the plans covered with white? hings you completed?


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


Very clever way to handle such small pieces.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


Superb…such great detail in the photo and notes again, thank you sir…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


Thanks all.

*Ron* Behind the white spots there are the sizes of the pieces. I never (till now) have sanded my fingers. The sanding disk is also provided with variable speed, almost without loosing power. Sometimes I use as you can see on some pictures a plier.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


You just made another point for getting my disk sander fixed for the SS, being able to slow the sander down had not ever entered my mind.
Slow it down for the small stuff, cool!!!

Dutchy, your so smart howed you get so smart. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


I just printed out the plans for the log truck.
And can't get over how *BIG THIS THING IS*.

*I'm talking HUGH!!!*
IT's twice as big as the wood store toy plans.
I'm temped to cut it down by a 1/3, I just don't need it this big.
Can I get some thoughts on this.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


Dutchy, sorry for this foreign correspondence and stealing the limelight from your fantastic (and I say that with sincerity) work.


> ......
> I m temped to cut it down by a 1/3, I just don t need it this big.
> .....
> 
> - htl


htl dropping scale to 1/3 makes for small pieces VERY small. My suggestion would be to plan for a bigger cabinet.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Handrail*
> 
> Again another small part.


Great result and very smart the way you worked down to the size.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Tyres*

For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


When painted, these will look like REAL TIRES !

Yes Dutchy, it's spelled with an* " I "*

Nice job !


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Tanks Joe.

In the USA it is spelled with a I, and in england it is spelled with a Y. And I have (very long ago) learned english at school . I appreciate your comment. I wish more people did. I can learn from it and try to improve my english. *So keep on doing this!*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Just yanking your chain there Jan. I've seen where you have spelled it both ways on some of your posts. And dont worry about it. Your tag line is excellent, because your English is FAR AND AWAY better than any hope I ever have of learning Dutch !


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Th


> Just yanking your chain there Jan. I ve seen where you have spelled it both ways on some of your posts. And dont worry about it. Your tag line is excellent, because your English is FAR AND AWAY better than any hope I ever have of learning Dutch !
> 
> - JoeinGa


Het blijft moeilijk voor me dat engels.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.





> Het blijft moeilijk voor me dat engels.
> 
> - Dutchy


I have NOO IDEA what that means… anybody?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Joe I think dutchy said 
"It remains difficult for me"


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Dutchy I *just love the look of these wheels* and these are on the list, so glad you were able to start posting your how to.
I too started my wheels and got as far as sanding them to size then ran out of energy.
But really this was as far as I wanted to go any way till you posted your tire blog cause you all ways have great ideas and wanted to see what changes you were making from the great tires on the hydraulic crane.
/>I was thinking of ganging the tires up and cutting them on the table saw with a jig, but your band saw tip looks like a winner.
Dutchy how thick did you make the three tire parts, and how wide will the tire turn out to be?

Great jig for rounding the tires much safer tire rounder than free hand.
Great blog and thanks for the help!!!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Great " how to" article Jan. Wheels look very good.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Jan It's funny cause I'm making the tires the same way you are with three parts.
I don't have that sander you have so thought it would work out better for me to split the parts first just like you did here.
From what I can see of the plans are you making the out sides 3/8" and the middle 1/4"?


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Those tires look great.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Nice tutorial Jan and tires look great .
What is that extra 5mm hole for when its done ?

In north America we call it trunk but my English buddy calls it boot what's up with that ? LOL

Klaus


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Thanks you all for your comments. I like ideas! I like suggestions! And even talking about spelling I appreciate! It is always hard to me to tell you in english what and why. I'm aware of making language mistakes, but I like the LJ community and that's why I keep on going with my contributions. When you already didn't know that is why I use all these pictures and Google translate.

*Bruce* the wheels are 70mm and the rims are 40mm in diameter and the wheels are 18mm thick. The holes are 8mm.

*Klaus* after the *tires* are done I fill the backside with a 5mm beech dowel with I color with a marker. The tires are ebonized and after treated with a transparent spray lacquer the dowels for me are hard to see. And when you don't know about it you don,t see it. The rims are covering the front side holes.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Sir you have the patience of a saint…......


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Schuldig je eer van plagiaat (plagiarism to you foreigners).

Dutchy I hope you don't mind but I WILL use your design and if you object I will put them under my trucks (out of sight).


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Alex I would be honored when you use it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Nice work on these tires/tyres Jan. They look like the real thing. I also very much liked your simple but effective router fence, I could have used that concept on a couple of round things I messed up in the past.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.





> also very much liked your simple but effective router fence, I could have used that concept on a couple of round things I messed up in the past.
> 
> - stefang


Glad to hear. Maybe you can use it in the future.


----------



## themaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Hey Dutchy, where'd you get the plans that you used in the instructional wheels 1 through 6? Is it possible for me to purchase a copy?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


themaker It would be nice to help you but your question isn't clear to me. That isn't your fault. Wold you be so kind to ask again in other wording.

What do you mean with:
instructional wheels 1 through 6?


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


Hi Jan, instead of boring a hole through the wheels to hold them together, I just put about 4 small spots of glue between the wheels. This holds them very well and it is easy to split them apart when finished. Just scrape of the glue residue and it's done.

Peter


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Tyres*
> 
> For this dump truck I made the same tyres as I have made for the hydraulic crane . But this time the workorder is different.


*Peter* thanks for the good idea.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rims*

This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
Wooden toys wheel making #6: Rims part 2

There are some small differences but not important. The making process is clearer in the previous contribution.

All comments are appreciated, special which I can learn something from.

Below the pictures of the process. The observant viewer will see that the tyres and rims are made at the same time. For clarity, I have divided it in two blogs.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rims*
> 
> This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
> Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
> ...


Such great detail and showing how you made the wheels..thanks


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Rims*
> 
> This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
> Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
> ...


I love how you added the lugnuts!

Your attention to detail is above reproach !


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rims*
> 
> This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
> Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
> ...


Love these rims.
These wheels look so nice!!!
Love the look of the front wheels.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rims*
> 
> This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
> Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
> ...


Jan would it be possible to get a copy of your rim and lug nut pattern?
Was this T&J pattern or something you made up?
Really like the look of your front wheels.








Thanks in advance!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Rims*
> 
> This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
> Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
> ...


Thanks Jan for the help!
Your making my build much easier and will look so much better.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Rims*
> 
> This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
> Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
> ...


Thank you for all the extra photos and detailed notes….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Rims*
> 
> This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
> Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
> ...


Great result. Judging from the look of the bevelled rims it seems to me that you are a master with that disk sander.


----------



## SouthavenToyMaker (Apr 29, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> *Rims*
> 
> This contribution about making the rims is equal to:
> Wooden toys wheel making #5: Rims part 1
> ...


Your Blog is very detailed, thank you for sharing. If i may ask…Do you have a PDF version of the rim pattern, if so do you mind sharing a copy….Please


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Small stuff*

I made a lot of blogs during the building process, but still there are a lot of things I didn't mentioned. In this almost last blog a couple of pictures from small parts. From some there is a blog from others there isn't.














































x













































x


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Small stuff*
> 
> I made a lot of blogs during the building process, but still there are a lot of things I didn't mentioned. In this almost last blog a couple of pictures from small parts. From some there is a blog from others there isn't.
> 
> ...


Love the grill. Your attention to detail is what makes this project great. Things like how the grill blends into the engine cover, the outline of the cab door and so many more items. Really a pleasure to read the blog and appreciate your work. Well done.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Small stuff*
> 
> I made a lot of blogs during the building process, but still there are a lot of things I didn't mentioned. In this almost last blog a couple of pictures from small parts. From some there is a blog from others there isn't.
> 
> ...


It's looking sooo nice I may need oxygen when you finally post this project it's just going to take our breath away.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Small stuff*
> 
> I made a lot of blogs during the building process, but still there are a lot of things I didn't mentioned. In this almost last blog a couple of pictures from small parts. From some there is a blog from others there isn't.
> 
> ...


Such beautiful detailing Jan…..thank you


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Small stuff*
> 
> I made a lot of blogs during the building process, but still there are a lot of things I didn't mentioned. In this almost last blog a couple of pictures from small parts. From some there is a blog from others there isn't.
> 
> ...


All good. Detailed just enough to give an overall clean look.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*A small last tip*

Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *A small last tip*
> 
> Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


Thanks for posting the tip. These tips are what makes it much easier to build things like the dump truck.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *A small last tip*
> 
> Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


You know Jan, this one is almost finished. So it isn't too early to start thinking about what you will build next?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *A small last tip*
> 
> Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


Nice tip my fingers will thank you later me thinks. lol


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *A small last tip*
> 
> Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


tHANK YOU FOR SHARING YOU KNOW HOW, sir….very much appreciated.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Dutchy said:


> *A small last tip*
> 
> Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


Dutchy,

Thanks for the great advice . . . but it's 11 days too late!










This photo was taken 5 days after the accident. It's healing and I'm back out in the shop . . . heeding your advice!

L/W


----------



## BruceBarber (Mar 14, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *A small last tip*
> 
> Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


Hi Dutchy ,, did you do wood work like me


> if so I am doing a New Dump Truck and need to find a way to drill Dowels , in the truck there are tow dowels that are 4" 1/2 that need to be drill right through .. do you have a jig that works


can you e-mail my home e-mail 
[email protected]

Bruce


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *A small last tip*
> 
> Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


Great tip Jan. Another useful idea is to buy those rubber things for your finger tips. They are designed to give the fingers traction for leafing through paper or counting money, etc., but I use them sometimes to protect my finger tips while disk sanding.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *A small last tip*
> 
> Some of the followers of my blogs are afraid that I like sanding my fingers. I assure you I don't like sanding my fingers. Below you can see how I prevent damaging myself.


Thanks Mike for your tip.


----------

